# Noob question, RDA vs Tank



## MarshallGTi (7/11/17)

Forgive my cluelessness if this is a daft/simple question, but most vapers i know rave about using an RDA, and i'm just not enjoying it. I currently have a voopoo drag, and swap between a goon and VapeKing's house-brand tank. 

On the goon i have tried a couple different builds with different types of wire and resistance, I've tried using more wick and less wick, tried more airflow and less airflow, etc etc etc, but the flavour and cloud production are nowhere near as good as on the substantially cheaper tank. Is there something I'm missing or something i can try?Pro's, please shower me with some wisdom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/11/17)

MarshallGTi said:


> Forgive my cluelessness if this is a daft/simple question, but most vapers i know rave about using an RDA, and i'm just not enjoying it. I currently have a voopoo drag, and swap between a goon and VapeKing's house-brand tank.
> 
> On the goon i have tried a couple different builds with different types of wire and resistance, I've tried using more wick and less wick, tried more airflow and less airflow, etc etc etc, but the flavour and cloud production are nowhere near as good as on the substantially cheaper tank. Is there something I'm missing or something i can try?Pro's, please shower me with some wisdom.



Post pics of your builds so we can see what you're doing right or wrong. Can't help without knowing what you are doing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ozeran (7/11/17)

How much do you drip on the RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (7/11/17)

I make sure the cotton is nicely soaked and then a bit extra in the well below the coils. Will see if I have pics on a couple builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

MarshallGTi said:


> I make sure the cotton is nicely soaked and then a bit extra in the well below the coils. Will see if I have pics on a couple builds.



Hi @MarshallGTi 

A well built Goon should outperform a basic tank by miles 
In terms of vape intensity and clouds

Its all about getting the right build / wicking / airflow combonation for your preferences and for the juice.

What is your best build in there so far?
What wire you using?
What resistance is the coil
What power you using on the mod?

Are you in normal power mode or temp control mode?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (8/11/17)

current setup is best i've got, dual clapton, 0.25ohm, streaky cotton, in the region of 80W normal wattage mode, airflow wide open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (8/11/17)

In my Goon I run basic UD 28ga+34ga Kanthal clapton coils and the flavour at full airflow is absolutely stunning as well as a solid amount of cloud production.

However,with regards to the title of this thread,I would say:

I use RTA's on a daily basis as I work in a workshop-either the old,trusty Griffin 25 or my Kaees Solomon with either Demon Killer fused claptons or the same plain claptons as mentioned above and mainly use them for my dessert flavours.

-In the Goon i run the build mentioned above and only use it for ICY-fruity flavours.
-In my VGOD RDA i get less slightly flavour than the Goon as I suspect that it is due to the non adjustable air-flow on my VGOD-In which I wish I had more airflow.
Therefore,in my VGOD RDA I use a 5 wrap parallel build (generally,if not the same build as my Goon) in which I maximise much more cloud production than my Goon.

I think its all down to the wire/build you are using-you can either have brilliant flavour,brilliant cloud or a fair split between the two.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Nicely explained @BATMAN !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/11/17)

The only reason I can imagine, is coil placement in the goon, and if you are putting too much wick under those coils. 
As Big guy would say, it's all about the airflow. 
So let's see some pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michail (9/11/17)

MarshallGTi said:


> Forgive my cluelessness if this is a daft/simple question, but most vapers i know rave about using an RDA, and i'm just not enjoying it. I currently have a voopoo drag, and swap between a goon and VapeKing's house-brand tank.
> 
> On the goon i have tried a couple different builds with different types of wire and resistance, I've tried using more wick and less wick, tried more airflow and less airflow, etc etc etc, but the flavour and cloud production are nowhere near as good as on the substantially cheaper tank. Is there something I'm missing or something i can try?Pro's, please shower me with some wisdom.



I absolutely hate dripping. I don't see the merits at all. Therefore i use RDTA's or RTA's. My recommendations is the kylin v2 RTA or the ijoy 5s RDTA. Good flavours and just easier to live with. That being said the goon is a great dripper. Especially if you stick it on a squonker.


----------

